# Stumptown Herf



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Ok, all Portlanders or close enough to drive to it. It is time to hit Horse Brass.*
*
Location:*

* 4534 SE Belmont, Portland, Oregon 97215

Date:

March 14, 2007

Time: 

After 7:00 p.m.*


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Be sure to get great coffee at Stumptown roasters....fantastic stuff. 
I visited Oregon 5 years ago and totally dug it. Enjoy yer smokes!
Home of PBR, which is makin a comeback!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I am on spring break then......


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> I am on spring break then......


I have a spare room...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Round trip ~$400.... maybe I could pay $50 and get someone to bring me in their luggage....It'll be the bag with a bucket hanging off the side of it.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

JPH said:


> Round trip ~$400.... maybe I could pay $50 and get someone to bring me in their luggage....It'll be the bag with a bucket hanging off the side of it.


:r Call me when you get here. I will pick you up at the airport.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Getting closer...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> :r Call me when you get here. I will pick you up at the airport.


Just go to baggage claim and get the bag that is screaming.... :r


----------

